# living in vilamoura with children!!!



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

hi me and my daughter have moved to vilamoura now. we arrived in december and have managed well so far. she is in a local school and is doing very well. i am just struggling to find things to do at the weekends and after school with her. does anyone have any ideas of things there are in the local area for children to do???

many thanks


----------

